# 20H - DONE (update)



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, I recently bought this 20H after searching for one forever. I'm still kind of torn between which thumbnail to actually put in here - amis, fants, or retics. I really want some retics, as I really think they will utilize all of the viv. It flows from a high point in the back to a lower point in the front, and I intend on having a little "rain puddle" under neath the fern in the lower left. I also have a mossy branch/uprooted root (no pun intended) extending from the background - moss collected locally (tropical sheet moss). I haven't actually recieved the cover yet from Paul @ FCA, so I just put down the leaves to give you guys an idea of what the "floor" will look like. Of course, it's kind of hard to pull off a "rainforest" feel in a 20H vert LOL. Any thoughts on the viv or frogs is appreciated. 

Lighting is a 65watt CF strip that is shared with the 25hex. I'll get a shot of both once the cover comes in. Plants include:
1 Neo. fireball (smaller brom next to branch)
1 Vriesa splendins?
2 Vriesa sp. (forced flowered)
1 Fern sp. - id needed
1 Philodendron sp. "red"
Tropical Moss (8"-15" patches near my house)
Orchid leaves spread throughout bg - smaller species
Type of ivy











Tree root/branch (about 13" long):


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

:shock: 

Wow......... You and Antone always have the best planted vivs! :lol: 

Looks great.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

It's looking good, Tyler. That V. splendens (I have a few as well...and that's the best ID I can come up with) is best placed lower down where you have it placed--it will just keep growing up and up, so it needs plenty of room. It holds plenty of water, so will work great for tad deposition. Keep us posted as you get it finished up and stocked with frogs.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks guys. I may go with a quad of amis on this one because they do better in groups. I just can't find anyone with retics available.


----------



## axolotl (Dec 31, 2006)

Who do you buy your plants from?


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Most come from a local gardening center or Lowes.


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

tyler said:


> Thanks guys. I may go with a quad of amis on this one because they do better in groups. I just can't find anyone with retics available.


I emailed SNDF maybe a week ago, and they said that they still have reticulatus available. Might want to shot them an email.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Thats one well planted viv!!! Looks excellent. How wet do you keep it that the moss can survive all the way up there? Did you incorporate a drip line or something?


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Because it's tropical sheet moss, it doesn't need to be kept "wet" alot. The high level of humidity in my basti viv has kept the moss a little damp, and it seems to love it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh cool. I've not had much luck with sheet moss in my vertical tanks.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

The FCA cover came in today. It is a work of art - Paul is the best. The hex and vert are sharing a 3ft. long CF light. I should be getting 1.1.1 amies in the near future 









*On a side note, my mom said I can set-up another viv so my ideas are setting up the 65 for some tincs (preferrably Matecho), or splitting it into 2 for some thumbnails, so it's another project coming up.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

I vote for keeping it one giant 65 gal. Watching a few tincs inhabit and roam that entire space would be great.


----------



## nitsuj (Jan 21, 2007)

I would keep it as a whole as well, but thumbs would still be cool to put in there even as a whole!


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

So I'm down to keeping it as a whole for the natural setup. But now the question is do I go with a terrestrial thumb or tincs?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2007)

I think a small group or trio of D. reticulatus would be great in there--give them plenty of room and territory. A pair of Matecho tincs would be great as well, though...


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Tyler, for your age you have a gift with building tanks. Any progress on your 65 Gal yet? Should come out great.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

He went on vacation in Panama he should be back soon


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Here's the last shot I took - the tank needs an update. I've now got "panama nutshellls" throughout the viv. It houses my Cayo de Aguas. I'm going to construct another 65 for some pumilio to fill up my other shelf. Anyone with some proven pairs can PM me.


----------

